

CSS3 Only 3D MacBook Air - zhs
http://brkcan.net/fun/macbook/

======
iguana
How long does it take to make something like this? Is the 3D shape defined in
an external program, and then transformed to CSS constructs, or is this done
by hand?

~~~
Jack000
the css has fairly round numbers, and the markup is pretty specific to the
object (screen, keys etc). I'd wager it was hand made.

------
donutdan4114
Pretty awesome, can't wait to see more stuff like this. The shadow is a little
off, but still pretty amazing.

------
chii
even tho its not pure css (some javascript is used to generate the html), this
is a more impressive demo: <http://www.keithclark.co.uk/labs/css3-fps/>

